# worm casting tea ?



## charlesweedmore (May 9, 2009)

hi guys.
i want to make EWC tea.

i have   sea kelp,worm casts,humic acid and carboload .

i grow 10 feminized plants in 11 Litre pots and they are  first day of flowering . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1 ) how much Worm casts tea do i need for 10 plants in 11 litre pots  ?

2 ) how often should i water my plants with worm casts tea ? with every watering or is only one time enough to inoculate beneficals ?

3 ) how can i use this tea ? should i distill it ? how much should i use for per gallon ? 

 4 ) i know i need to bubble all those stuff with some water for 48 hours.but how much should i use EWC,Sea kelp,water,carboload,humic acid ? what is the ratio ? ?

PS: i grow in LC's soilless mix # 1 . i use bio bizz organic nutrients.

thanks for your help .


----------



## solarz (May 10, 2009)

what's up man, i saw you posted the same thing on another site with no answer...so i'll try to help you out.

With the actual tea recipe...what i do is add 1 cup/gal of h2o + 1tbs/gal black strap molasses + Liquid Karma (follow the bottle directions) for seedlings.  

I would worry about how much EWC you use in your tea for "mature" plants b/c its a relatively weak nute and won't burn the ish out of your plants.  

Now i'm not familiar with the litres, and stuff, but i'l just tell you what i do.  I have 5 plants in flower (30 - 45 days in) right now in 5 gal buckets, and i make about 5 gals of EWC tea to feed them.  I use about 2 - 3 cups of EWC and 5tbs of BSM and about 10 tbs of liquid karma.  All of this is well bubbled for a few days.

About the feeding frequency, honestly you can feed EWC tea EVERY watering because it really helps with the beneficials in the soil.  

I word on the BSM - take whatever amount of this you need and miz into some warm water to get it to dissolve THEN put it into the rest of the bubbling tea.  You want to make sure that it is good and dissolved, so the mirobes can feed off of them while brewing.

Now i have a question for you...why are you wanting to use EWC teas and such, if you already have a line of organic nutes that you are using?  Just wondering.

Hope this helped.

solarz


----------



## charlesweedmore (May 10, 2009)

hi pal, i am great ,and you ?

i use bio bizz all line with tarantula piranha and voodoo from AN.

however i heard great things about EWC tea and i have some WormCasts  so i thought that " i must use them "   !

i will give the tea to my girls and we'll see what will happen :hubba: .

and quick question :

do you put all EWC into a pantyhose or do you directly pour worm casts into water when brewing ? 

and thanks.

and ,

is 6 watt twin outlet aquarium air pump enough to do 5 gallon tea ? 				 				 				

thanks bro


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)

What you need:

Worm castings
Molasses (I use old fashioned syrup)
Air pump (essential)
Air stone (critical)
Purified or dechlorinated water.
5 Gallon bucket

Add 4 cups castings to the water in the bucket. Add your airstone. After 24 hours you have worm casting tea to use. Batches last a MAXIMUM OF 7 DAYS.

After it has been a week, dump leftovers anywhere but your plants, start a new one.

This tea mix is specifically designed for the veg stage. 

We usually add Myan Microzime and Bokashi to the mix. 

For flower, We use Budswell flower mix (seabird, castings, kelp).

Good luck. Compost tea is without a doubt the best food you could possibly give your plants.


----------

